# ORTC Portland



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Hoping someone will post some news.


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Tough open series triple with a long (500 yd) memory bird; 350 yd middle flyer and 250 right hand bird - all birds retired. Right hand bird required swimming through high grass. Test averaged 10-15 minutes depending upon the hunt. When I left, 8 of 28 dogs had done it clean w/o a handle - others were picked up or handled. The terrain and wind enhanced failure of the long bird with many dogs caving in behind the flyer station.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for posting.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

zydecogator said:


> Tough open series triple with a long (500 yd) memory bird; 350 yd middle flyer and 250 right hand bird - all birds retired. Right hand bird required swimming through high grass. Test averaged 10-15 minutes depending upon the hunt. When I left, 8 of 28 dogs had done it clean w/o a handle - others were picked up or handled. The terrain and wind enhanced failure of the long bird with many dogs caving in behind the flyer station.


Over 500 yards...that is a bit much. With 50 dogs is that really necessary? According to an article on findretrievers.com dogs eyes are "6 times poorer than ours." That is not a marking test...that is a hail-mary blind.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ChadCosta said:


> Dogs cannot see 500 yards...that is a bit much. With 50 dogs is that really necessary? According to an article on findretrievers.com dogs eyes are "6 times poorer than ours." That is not a marking test...that is a hail-mary blind.


It depends on the background. We set up a paced off 515 yard memory bird earlier this spring. All the dogs that ran it saw it. We had one dog who hadn't had much work with big groups through the winter BREAK on it. We give/gave the owner/handler a hard time about that. 

500 yard breaking bird regards,


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Howard N said:


> It depends on the background. We set up a paced off 515 yard memory bird earlier this spring. All the dogs that ran it saw it. We had one dog who hadn't had much work with big groups through the winter BREAK on it. We give/gave the owner/handler a hard time about that.
> 
> 500 yard breaking bird regards,


Yep! That was hilarious!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone have the Open callbacks?
Qual placements?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

17 back 4 handles I'm not there this is second hand.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Qual placements...

1st Patti kiernan/ Ramsey 
2nd Patti kiernan/ Megan
3rd Jeff Evans/ Champ
4th Gonia/ magic
Rj Benta/ Kay
Jams, 19, 15, 11, 9, 2


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Scott and Champ


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

congrats to all the Qual placements and jams


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

ChadCosta said:


> Dogs cannot see 500 yards...that is a bit much. With 50 dogs is that really necessary? According to an article on findretrievers.com dogs eyes are "6 times poorer than ours." That is not a marking test...that is a hail-mary blind.


The Other problem is they lost some of the best dogs on that bird, who can see the farthest, you tend to see this trend in the....


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any updates on the Open? Will they finish today?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Since I am new to this game and have been told by some of the more experienced people on this board that I don't know nuthin , I guess I will have to ask a not knowing anything question about how long you can run in a Qualifier if your dog has already reached his qualification?

Be gentle.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

champ said:


> The Other problem is they lost some of the best dogs on that bird


This is something else I don't understand. Is this common in field trials? To lose good dogs, or even some the best ones, on a bird?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to Jeff and Champ! Way to go!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Congratulations to...champ! Way to go!


I agree. Way to go champ. He sure knows that qualifier stake by now. That's what prompted one of my questions. Maybe someone will be able to answer?


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Jeff & Bente on your Q results.


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Since I am new to this game and have been told by some of the more experienced people on this board that I don't know nuthin , I guess I will have to ask a not knowing anything question about how long you can run in a Qualifier if your dog has already reached his qualification?
> 
> Be gentle.


Read the book, study the book, it is very clear...!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

*MERLYN*

won the Open. Kimber got 4th. That is all the information I have.

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats Merlyn and Kimber!
Thanks for posting Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Annette said:


> Congrats Merlyn and Kimber!
> Thanks for posting Arleen


I've heard two different reports about yardage on the long bird. One was 515 yds and somone else said it was walked off at 565 yds. Either way, that's ridiculous. I guess they definitely separated the men from the boys and the women from the girls. ;-)

Congratulations to Team Utopia!!!!

Arleen


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

dlmorin said:


> Read the book, study the book, it is very clear...!!!


 Some good advice, maybe she can't read, and if that's the case I would refer her to someone that's forgotten more than I know!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Congratulations to Jeff and Champ! Way to go!



Thanks mike and kareen, we missed u this weekend heard you were judging?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Troopers Mom said:


> *MERLYN*
> 
> won the Open. Kimber got 4th. That is all the information I have.
> 
> Arleen


Hey Arleen!! Do I detect a small amount of happiness??? :BIG:

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Hey Arleen!! Do I detect a small amount of happiness??? :BIG:
> 
> Judy


You bet! That Merlyn is one very nice dog and we have a pup of his. 

Arleen


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Janet Eisen, Ringo and Jim Gonia. 2nd in the open titles him FC and qualifies him for the 2011 National Open.

Mike


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

champ said:


> Thanks mike and kareen, we missed u this weekend heard you were judging?


Yes, Mike is judging at Mission Valley RC. I ran Jackie in AM. Had to Pick her up, but I had lots of company between handles and pickups. Good experience, anyway.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratultions Janet Ringo and Jim on the Open second!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I imagine someone got 3rd in the Open and RJ If someone knows then we will have all the places!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Troopers Mom said:


> *MERLYN*
> 
> won the Open. Kimber got 4th. That is all the information I have.
> 
> Arleen


What more information do you need?


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

DMA said:


> Congrats Jeff & Bente on your Q results.


Thanks Doug, not the blue but better than a kick in the butt!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We train on one or two 500 plus a week.I assure you the good ones can see them. If two AA dogs can swim that far and put it between his feet,I don't believe they are just going to the birdboy.....maybe I'm wrong ...but see no evidence of it.


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

That's a great picture...I think I can just see the guns way out there


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Unbelievable. People continue to amaze me.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any info on Am and Derby?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

The trash people post on the web. My dog must've pinned the 565 yd mark with his white stick. Amazin'
open:1st merlyn patopea 2d Ringo Gonia 3d Emmit Gonia 4th Kimber patopea
Am: 1st Rex Vollsted 2d Stanley Gunn 3rd Ringo Eisen 4th Kimber rj pirate and many JAMS.
Congrats to all especially my boy FC Ringo who worked his buns off this weekend and earned his dinners. So many birds too few flyers , he says


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Well, four dogs saw that long bird unless they all handled.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..just quickly off the cuff here for now!!!...(thank you for posting the results!) 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! in the AM .."2d Stanley Gunn", "Stanley"  

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the Open and Am results. congratulations to Ringo for Open and Am placements. Congratulations to all.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

568 yrd long bird (retired) 450+ flyer (with water) then sat behind a tree and a 220yrd water bird retired. big tough test congrats to merlyn and ringo for finishing without a handle.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations to Ruth Aud her dog Megan placed 2nd in the qual. Megan was handled by Patti Kiernan


----------



## Paul Johnson (May 6, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Since I am new to this game and have been told by some of the more experienced people on this board that I don't know nuthin , I guess I will have to ask a not knowing anything question about how long you can run in a Qualifier if your dog has already reached his qualification?
> 
> Be gentle.


Melanie

I suppose that you do not know anything about FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey either.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

dlmorin said:


> Read the book, study the book, it is very clear...!!!


You boys are a little slow on the uptake. :razz: It was a *joke*. ;-)

Congratulations on Colby's Derby win. We are always thrilled for Jerry when he does well and he is certainly on a roll!


----------

